# Nice irish curry in perth?



## mickog1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there,just joined this now.I arrived in Perth 6 weeks ago and am loving it.The food is ok compared to home.But finding it really hard to find a decent curry shop like the chinese takeaways in Ireland.Does anyone know of any where it is like the ones at home in Perth.Would be very helpfull.
Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't have the first clue what an Irish curry tastes like but Annalakshmi Restaurant seems to be quite popular. I'm not into curries so haven't tried it out but it was recommended to me by a Brit who's been living here for a few years. It's in Barrack Square, directly opposite the Bell Tower.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You'll be hard pressed to find a decent curry restaurant anywhere TBH (and I don't mean just in WA either). Personally, they are OK but not as good as the UK.

Dolly


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a nice indian restaurant in woodvale called the 5 rivers and in joondalup there is also kultura its is also nice but nothing compared to home .Also the british shops do Mcdonnell`s curry in joondalup and in woodvale shop.then u can make your own lol.What part of Ireland r u from ?


----------



## Suevw (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I would recommend Angihti in Padbury, very good curry's dine in or take away,


----------



## mickog1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just looking at this now sorry for the late reply,Going to try some of those places.So far Ive tried a few chinese places with no joy,tried yawara its a japanese place it was the best so far but not great still.From dublin irish family and you? great newd about the macdonalds ive been getting it sent over from home haha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are into cooking you will find some good curry recipes on the WELCOME INN on the Portuguese forum. Will post some specially for you over the next few days

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only.html


----------

